# Hoster-viel Traffic für wenig Geld



## GlassEye (13. Juli 2003)

Wir werden Counter, Guestbooks und Foren anbieten.
Dafür suchen wir einen Hoster, bei dem Traffic nicht ein Vermögen kostet. Die Zugriffszeiten müssen natürlich vertretbar sein.
Wer kann uns da etwas empfehlen?


----------



## Tim C. (13. Juli 2003)

http://www.webhostlist.de/


----------



## blubber (14. Juli 2003)

speicherhosting.com

25GB Traffic
600 MB Space
etc..etc...
ab 7,90 / Monat

Speed ist top.

bye


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *speicherhosting.com
> 
> 25GB Traffic
> ...


WTF?
Was ist denn das für ein Anbieter? Die Preise sind VIEL zu niedrig.
Kennt irgendeiner den Hoster? Bei solchen Preisen wäre es eine
Überlegung wert, sich da ein bisschen Space zu sichern.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Juli 2003)

Tja, ich würde euch fast prophezeihen, dass ihr damit ziemlich auf die Nase fliegen könntet.

Der Preis kann nur auf einer Mischkalkulation beruhen. Wenn jetzt jedoch ein paar mehr Leute annährend 25 Gigs verbraten, gab's den Hoster die längste Zeit. 

... und dann beschweren, dass die Domains nicht freigegeben werden, etc. (à la AdNewMedia-Kunden) 

[edit]
Sucht euch in vernünftig kalkuliertes Angebot aus - das kostet vermutlich mehr oder beinhaltet dann weniger Traffic - aber damit fahrt ihr langfristig wesentlich besser.


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Juli 2003)

Das ist klar, dass dieser Anbieter in ein paar Wochen den Bach runter geht,
wobei ich mich immer wieder frage, weshalb und vor allem wie sich
jemand so verkalkulieren kann. Na ja, leben und leben lassen, nicht wahr.

Laut Webhostlist ist 1&1 der "beste" Hoster, wobei es natürlich
nicht leicht ist, einen Hoster für dich zu suchen, wenn man nicht
weiß, was genau Du suchst.

Wie viel GB-Transfervolumen im Monat sollten es denn sein, und wie
viel MB-Webspace werdet Ihr brauchen?

Vielleicht ist ja dieses Angebot von Host Europe was für Euch:

3 .de-Domains,
500 MB Speicher
30 GB Datentransfer / Monat
200 eMail-Adressen
PHP4
2 MySQL-Datenbanken

Für 14.90€ im Monat.


----------



## blubber (14. Juli 2003)

1. den Anbieter gibts schon länger als nur ein paar Wochen, und er geht noch längst nicht den Bach runter.

2. Bin selber schon seit 3 Monaten dort und immer sehr zufrieden.

Aber gut, je weniger sich _trauen_, wegen den niedrigen Preise zu diesem Anbieter zu gehn, desto besser bleibt der Speed, der sowieso schon top ist


----------

